
Ask HN: What web hosting do you use? - xcoding
I am looking for fast, cheap hosting provider.
======
jetti
I use hostgator for my business and it's ok. I bought a 5 year plan so it was
quite expensive but I don't know what their month to month plans cost.

If you are looking for fast, cheap hosting you should look at the free tiers
of Azure, AWS, etc. Depending on how much traffic you get you should be able
to host for free for at least a small period of time.

------
jrnichols
I think that it really depends on what you're going to be doing. database
backend? Some small VPS plans might not work. Lots of traffic? same issue.

What are you looking at doing?

------
jcahill84
+1 for AWS (you can do it even cheaper with an S3 public site), but if you're
not looking to manage the server(s), check out 1and1.

------
mulrian
Do you need full access or just simple web hosting? I run a few VPS' on OVH
and never had any problems.

------
savethefuture
Digital Ocean (vps)

------
moondev
t2.nano on aws is under $5 a month

